
Show HN: ImTui – Immediate Mode Text-Based User Interface Library for C++ - ggerganov
https://github.com/ggerganov/imtui
======
ggerganov
This is fun experiment I decided to try out - a simple C++ tool for creating
immediate-mode textual user interfaces. It is basically an ncurses wrapper
around Dear ImGui [0]. I thought it was interesting to share + probably with a
bit of polishing it might even become useful :)

[0] [https://github.com/ocornut/imgui](https://github.com/ocornut/imgui)

~~~
billconan
the example links are dead [https://github.com/ggerganov/imtui-
wip/blob/master/src/examp...](https://github.com/ggerganov/imtui-
wip/blob/master/src/example_ncurses0.cpp)

~~~
ggerganov
Sorry, fixed

